

Ask HN - Feed back Appreciated - CribSpace - flashgordon
http://cribscribble.com/

======
bdmac97
My first comment is that it loads VERY slowly. I mean like ridiculously,
painfully, unacceptably slowly... Nobody outside a venue like this would wait
that long. Especially considering while it loads I have absolutely no clue
what the site is or does.

Even your navigation is in Flash so while the huge thing loads there is
literally NOTHING to do.

That's your biggest problem for sure. Fix that before you even think of
anything else.

Second, is it CribSpace or CribScribble?

Third, even after waiting that painful time for it to load I'm not sure what
exactly I'm looking at.

------
flashgordon
Guys would love some (more the merrier) feedback on the site. Still very
basic. Would love strategies on how to actually market it and monetise it.
Sorry for the asking on the basics.

